# SOS casque bluetooth non reconnu!!



## lilitchoupi (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous!
voilà, je viens d'acquérir un magnifique casque bluetooth samsung SGH500...
Pas de problème pour le connecter à mon téléphone portable, il le reconnait tout de suite. De même, mon mac book reconnait mon téléphone portable en bluetooth sans problème.(ça pour vous montrer que le bluetooth fonctionne bien sur le mac book)
Par contre, mon mac book ne reconnait pas le casque bluetooth.(même si je vais dans l'onglet configurer les appareils bluetooth, que j'aille dans "casque" ou "tous les appareils", il ne le reconnait pas!)..
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp??  
Merci!!!


----------



## Merineos (4 Décembre 2010)

Je relance cette discussion car je rencontre moi aussi un problème similaire.

Je dispose d'un casque BackBeat 903 de chez Altec Lansing. Ce dernier se couple parfaitement avec mon iPhone. Je peux commander dessus le volume sonore, la lecture et la mise en pause, et les appels.

Mon iPhone se connecte également très bien à mon MBP de 2010 (il à moins d'une semaine).

En revanche, lorsque j'active le bluetooth sur mon MBP, et que je lance la configuration des appareils, le MBP recherche les appareils à proximité, trouve mon iPhone, mais pas mon casque.

J'aimerai donc pouvoir écouter la musique, regarder des films ou discuter sur Skype sur mon MBP via mon casque.

Auriez vous une solution à me proposer?
Merci d'avance .


----------



## Hashka (4 Décembre 2010)

En general , si tu reformates l'etat par defaut du casque tu dois pouvoir retrouver les périphériques.

Et Avec ce casque tu as un volume audio assez consequent ? ( sur MBP comme sur iphone )


----------



## Merineos (4 Décembre 2010)

Hashka a dit:


> En general , si tu reformates l'etat par defaut du casque tu dois pouvoir retrouver les périphériques.
> 
> Et Avec ce casque tu as un volume audio assez consequent ? ( sur MBP comme sur iphone )



Bah sur le MBP, je sais parce que je n'ai aucun moyen de le connecter. Par contre, sur l'iPhone, ça envoi du lourd .
En plus il y a un amplificateur de basses, donc c'est cool.

C'est pour ça que j'ai envie de le mettre sur le MBP...
Et comme je ne sais pas le reformater par défaut, je sais pas comment faire...


----------



## Merineos (5 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de réussir .

J'ai activé le BT sur mon MBP, lancé la configuration d'appareil BT, puis j'ai allumé le casque et maintenu le bouton de mise en marche, et le MBP l'a trouvé direct.

Le jumelage s'est déroulé sans aucun problème, et il fonctionne très bien.
La qualité audio est vraiment top, le volume est bon, je peux monter assez fort, et toutes les commandes fonctionnent très bien.

Merci a vous.


----------

